# Restrictions for Foreign Nationals during the Philippine Presidential and Local Election Campaign Period



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Here's that warning I've been telling you about and now the US government is warning its citizens but this could apply to any of us Expats living here:*


The 2022 Philippine presidential and local elections are scheduled to be held on May 9, 2022. As the election nears, we remind U.S. citizens that foreign nationals are prohibited by Philippine law from engaging in partisan political activities in the country. The election period officially ends June 8, 2022.

For their safety during the election period, foreign nationals, including U.S. citizens, are discouraged from participating in large rallies or crowds. Foreign nationals found engaging in a protest or mass demonstration could be considered in violation of their immigration status, as stated in Operation Order SMB-2015-026.

Civilians are reminded to continue to observe COVID safety measures, including the wearing of masks and social distancing, throughout the election period.

The Philippine Commission on Elections (COMELEC) has measures in place to ensure the safety of civilians during the election campaign period:


In accordance with the gun ban currently in effect for the election season, COMELEC Resolution 10728 stipulates that civilians, both local and foreign, are not permitted to carry firearms outside of their residences.
There will be at least one checkpoint in each town or city manned by military or police personnel who will be in complete service uniform with visible nameplates or identification tags.
Checkpoint personnel cannot require motorists to open the vehicle’s trunk or glove compartment but may ask routine questions of the vehicle driver or occupants.
For further information on local safety and security measures during the Philippine election period, please consult:


Philippine Commission on Elections: COMELEC
Philippine National Police: PNP
Philippine Department of the Interior and Local Government: DILG

*For further information and assistance:* 


U.S. Embassy in the Philippines:  +63(2) 5301-2000; [email protected]
State Department – Consular Affairs 888-407-4747 or 202-501-4444
Philippines Country Specific Information
Enroll in the Smart Traveler Enrollment Program (STEP) to receive Alerts
Follow us on Twitter and Facebook


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

Can I cheer when the tricycle blaring loud music drives by every 10 minutes advertising their candidate?


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

We leave for tbe UK on the 7th exactly to miss the election, didn't realise wde were cutting it that fine.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Zep said:


> Can I cheer when the tricycle blaring loud music drives by every 10 minutes advertising their candidate?


If it's a long queue of trikes, large vehicles you might get something like a T-shirt or drinks, food but that seems to happen on the Weekends only, during the weekday these trike driver advertisers are solo with their jingles, now I can't get Billy Joel's "Uptown Girl" out of my head, dang it!


----------



## KatanaDV20 (Mar 27, 2020)

Good advice, while I would love to fly right now to see the gf part of me I admit is quite happy to miss this pre-election stuff. Will be going well after its over.


----------

